# Polygraph for new cops in MA



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

House, No. 3881
Presented by: Representative Deborah D. Blumer 
Petition of Deborah D. Blumer that the Department of Personnel Administration be directed to develop rules and procedures for administering polygraph tests to applicants for the position of police officer. 

05/15/03 H Referred to the committee on House Rules -HJ 386 
05/29/03 H Reported, referred to the committee on Joint Rules, reported, rules suspended and referred to the committee on Public Service -HJ 419 
06/02/03 S Senate concurred -SJ 442


----------



## ntvs (Jan 23, 2003)

the rumor mill begins


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

"Aint gona happen" The state legislators' would have to change the Massachusetts Constitution section which states it is illegal to administer a lie detector for said condition of employment.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

With Romney in power ,anything is possible, anything.............


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

Polygraph testing is a big fat load of Shiite. And as Forest Gump said...."That's about all I have to say about that."


----------



## csauce30 (Aug 23, 2002)

Please dont let this post fool you...I am by no means a supporter of the polygraph, but is it possible to get around the Massachusetts "constitutional issue" of polygraphs for employment, if they decide to utilize the Voice stress analysis as opposed to the "Polygraph"?? Just throwing that out for responses.


----------

